# Inquiry about visa for spouse



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello All,

I've received an offer of employment from a company registered in Fujairah and my work location would be Abu Dhabi. They would be providing me with the visa sponsorship.

I'm wondering which visa would be applicable for my wife? Can she get a spouse visa from my visa?

Also, she's a dance instructor and is planning to join a dance class as a trainer once she's there. Thus, she won't be needing sponsorship. Will the spouse visa allow her to work in this position?


----------



## lego (Apr 10, 2016)

Your family will have dependent visa. She is not allowed to work under this visa. If she finds a job, her employer must convert her visa to working visa (possible without exiting UAE).


----------



## SaLmAnAh (Apr 11, 2016)

lego said:


> Your family will have dependent visa. She is not allowed to work under this visa. If she finds a job, her employer must convert her visa to working visa (possible without exiting UAE).


I'm in the same situation, well I am planning to apply for a dependent visa and bring her down to Dubai. 

I've heard that those with dependent visa will have a upper hand when applying for jobs, is it true? 

Cheers!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am not sure 'upper hand' is the right expression but for lower level roles, many employers prefer those already here on a spouses sponsorship as they won't have to pay a living allowance. 

Against someone overseas there is a cost advantage to hiring someone already here. 

I hired my PA exclusively from candidates already living here with their spouses being the main breadwinner.


----------



## SaLmAnAh (Apr 11, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> I am not sure 'upper hand' is the right expression but for lower level roles, many employers prefer those already here on a spouses sponsorship as they won't have to pay a living allowance.
> 
> Against someone overseas there is a cost advantage to hiring someone already here.
> 
> I hired my PA exclusively from candidates already living here with their spouses being the main breadwinner.


Yes it does make sense, well this is my 2nd day at my job and I've been here in Dubai only a week now so yeah.. a long way to go! 

Wish me luck! 

Cheers mate!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

lego said:


> Your family will have dependent visa. She is not allowed to work under this visa. If she finds a job, her employer must convert her visa to working visa (possible without exiting UAE).


What are you saying? 
She IS allowed to work under the spouse visa. BUT the employer needs to get labour approval (not a new visa).


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

I found some information online. (Can't post them here due to forum restrictions)

Based on those articles, apart from the marriage documents and husbands immigration documents, an additional no-objection-letter (NOC) is required from the husband stating that he doesn't mind the wife working.

I would think that this solves my problem. However, I'm still unclear on the labour ID card. Who issues this? Is it the employer on behalf of the government? If yes, does it change when she changes her job?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

starbearer said:


> I found some information online. (Can't post them here due to forum restrictions)
> 
> Based on those articles, apart from the marriage documents and husbands immigration documents, an additional no-objection-letter (NOC) is required from the husband stating that he doesn't mind the wife working.
> 
> I would think that this solves my problem. However, I'm still unclear on the labour ID card. Who issues this? Is it the employer on behalf of the government? If yes, does it change when she changes her job?


Hi,
Let's help you clear up a few things.
As the husband with a job in the UAE - your employer will sponsor you and you will get a work visa stamped in your passport and you will get a UAE Residents ID card and a Labour card.
Providing you meet certain criteria and provide the correct documentation you can then sponsor your wife and kids.
She will then get a residence visa stamped in her passport and get a UAE ID card.
If she then wants to work - her employer will require an NOC letter from you - they will then employ her and issue her with a Labour card. Employers like this arrangement - because it is very cheap to issue a Labour card compared with needing to fully sponsor an employee with a work visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Let's help you clear up a few things.
> As the husband with a job in the UAE - your employer will sponsor you and you will get a work visa stamped in your passport and you will get a UAE Residents ID card and a Labour card.
> Providing you meet certain criteria and provide the correct documentation you can then sponsor your wife and kids.
> ...


Awesome! Super Like!

Also, what if she wants to start something of her own? Like a dance studio or a dance training academy?


----------

